
Sprint's Soon to be vacant 3.9M sq ft HQ – Hey Amazon, move in ready! - SQL2219
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sprint_World_Headquarters_Campus
======
SQL2219
Sprint merger with T-Mobile could be an economic tragedy for Kansas City area

[http://www.kansascity.com/opinion/opn-columns-blogs/steve-
ro...](http://www.kansascity.com/opinion/opn-columns-blogs/steve-
rose/article176246701.html)

